# NZ Mountain Biking



## Wozza (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, as well as taking pics, I am also an avid Mountainbiker. I have been taking my portable IXUS 65 out with me lately as it's easy to smnuggle into my bag and doesn't add much weight. The fail though is it has no manual controls at all which I find very frustrating.

When I stop buying bike bits for long enough, I am thinking of grabbing a 50mm lens for the 20D and a small bag to put in my biking gear and trying to combine the two hobbies a little more. Hard though sometimes when you are enjopying the track a little too much to stop or backtrack.

Anyways here are a couple of shots close to home (Wellington) off the IXUS.

1- Blown Whites - akk at no exposure control







2-






3-






4-





These were all taken on the go so little though taken on the photos themselves, thought I would share all the same and can't wait to get my proper gear out there!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG you have no idea how bummed I am when I moved from Atlanta to S.florida. It's completely flat here!!! I am really jealous.

I still haven't figured out how to carry my full gear on a mountain bike yet. I almost think it's impossible because of the weight. Plus, I'd think that tripod will be necessary as well because it will be pretty dark in the woods. In this case, it will become a photography trip as opposed to biking trip. Not sure yet.... well, there's really not much to photograph on the trails here since everything is man made.

Again I am jealous.


----------



## WimFoto (Feb 14, 2010)

great looking trails. great view in 1. the guy in 3 and 4 must a confident rider, no helmet? 
i have been using a waist pack for riding, but it's hard on the back after a while.
i have been looking at a cotton carrier but not sure if it would work.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 14, 2010)

No.1 is my favourite of your set. Despite the exposure issue!


----------



## fokker (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent -another NZ mountain biker! I ride around Taupo and Rotorua, but like you I struggle to find the inclination to stop riding and take photos, if I can even be bothered bringing my camera with me in the first place (actually, I'm mostly just paranoid about damging it in a fall!)

Here's one I took of a mate doing a big gap jump a few months ago.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 15, 2010)

Would look awesome with a Fish eye if you have one, get low under a jump.


----------



## WimFoto (Feb 15, 2010)

> if I can even be bothered bringing my camera with me in the first place (actually, I'm mostly just paranoid about damging it in a fall!)



i had a d rebel about 4 years ago and had it in one of those handlebar bags on my mountain bike, but the camera didn't like all the shaking around and i kept getting an error 99.


----------



## Wozza (Feb 15, 2010)

Good to see other bikers on here, and thanks for the comments so far. Interested to hear how othewr people find the gear + photo's vs riding situation.

Out again today:






And my lunch. 






haha I manage to take a beer and worry about taking the camera.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't have the guts to take my camera on a trail with me.  I take to many risks and quite often end up taking a digger.  Maybe when i get older and wiser I will take it easy and take my camera.


----------



## fokker (Feb 16, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Would look awesome with a Fish eye if you have one, get low under a jump.



That photo was taken with my sigma 10-20mm from, and was the exact time I realised that a wide angle is no substitute for fish eye.


----------



## Wozza (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's some from todays ride which was slightly wet but very pretty. Was planning on taking the 20D as it wasn't a technical ride but decided to take the IXUS again because of the rain.

Again not technically wonderful but bikers here might be interested in seeing them.


----------



## WimFoto (Feb 17, 2010)

> Again not technically wonderful but bikers here might be interested in seeing them.



i am interested, thanks for posting 'em. what sort of ruin is that in your second shot?

i did a minor edit, just a crop and contrast increase, it looks like they could all use that, except maybe the last one.
also try to get some shots with the biker coming towards you.

thanks again, you have some great country to ride in. hopefully i'll visit one day.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 17, 2010)

> to take a beer



I'd have been more worried about smashing the beer...


----------



## kajiki (Feb 18, 2010)

WimFoto said:


> great looking trails. great view in 1. the guy in 3 and 4 must a confident rider, no helmet?
> i have been using a waist pack for riding, but it's hard on the back after a while.
> i have been looking at a cotton carrier but not sure if it would work.


 

Mountainsmith do (did?) a very decent sized waist pack that takes a great harness. The pack sits low around your hips but most of the weight is on your shoulders. Your back can breathe. I am not certain if this pack is in their current range. Looks as though it would take 2 bodies and 3 medium size lenses.


----------



## WimFoto (Feb 18, 2010)

kajiki said:


> WimFoto said:
> 
> 
> > great looking trails. great view in 1. the guy in 3 and 4 must a confident rider, no helmet?
> ...



thank you kajiki,

do you mean this one?
http://www.mountainsmith.com/images/products/colors/Tour9XL.jpg

i am not sure if it would work, you used it?


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool shots. You are lucky to have such scenery to ride in!


----------

